# New TLC Show. Mall Cops: Mall of America



## AOfficer2009

Was watching TLC and apparently they have a new show appearing. It's a show about mall cops at the Mall of America, they showed a little preview and I was laughing my ass off. Anyone else seem this? It's suppose to be on 10/15 at 10pm on TLC if ya want to watch it.


----------



## Guest

LawMan3 said:


> Sniper's going to be on tv!!!! Polish up that segway, pal!!!!


predictable... Where is your 'A' game for this joke?


----------



## leo07

To be completely honest... The Mall of America Security Department is one of the top rated private security departments around. The name alone (Mall of America) obviously makes it a desireable location for any terrorist organization to want to consider it a target. I think most people realize that. If the Mall of America were the victim of an attack, think of the economic effect that might have on the entire country. The Mall of America realizes that. They put a lot of time and money into their officers, training and technology to try and keep the mall safe. 

Some of the actual security measures you can see when you go there include a K-9 division, both interior and exterior patrolling officer as well as a bike patrol program, you might see a plain clothes Risk Assessment Mitigation (counter-terrorism) division. Yes, they do have Segway's (so do a lot of Police Departments). They have security measures around the mall that mirror those you might see in any international airport. 

The Mall of America has very close relationships with the FBI, BCA, JTTF as well as the respect of all of the local law enforcement agencies in the metro area. They are in constant daily communications with most of them. 

The Mall of America has a program where it offers certified training to outside law enforcement agencies. There are a number of agencies that have taken advantage of that program. Yes, the Mall of America trains Police Officers.

The Mall of America Security Department takes security at its facility very seriously. Their officers are trained in EVERYTHING law enforcement is trained in and they are held to the same standards any law enforcement agency is and with the same expectations. They are very much a hands-on department (not this observe & report crap contract security departments have). They aren't afraid to jump in and take care of business. The training their officers receive in many cases can exceed training many police departments require because they are a private organization (for liability reasons they have to because everyone thinks the mall has deep pockets). How many shopping malls around the country are you aware of that have taken things to that extreme? 

The requirements to get hired in the department are extreemely high. Like many police departments, they have an eligibility list for applicants. I would say that 95% of the applicants for the Mall of America Security Department are POST Certified in Minnesota (meaning they have passed all of the MN state requirements to be a Police Officer). As you may or may not know, Minnesota has one of the highest requirements to be a Police Officer. 

The Security Department is staffed with over 100 officers. You'll notice I didn't say "Guards." The officers at the mall aren't sitting at a door guarding it. They are out patrolling the mall (public and private/restricted areas). Responding to domestics, thefts, fights, motor vehicle accidents, medicals, suicides, auto burglary to name a few. 

Out of ten applicants, maybe three get an interview. Maybe one of those three are hired. Because of their high standards, the training they receive and the first-hand experience they get while on the job, the majority of the officers in the department are hired out to law enforcement agencies around the country. They have a wall where they proudly display the patches of the departments from around the country where their officers have been hired out to. This includes federal agencies as well.

When it comes to the TLC reality show... Those new shows (like this one)usually start out rough. The intent isn't to make it look comical (that's the last thing Mall of America wants). Yes, between TLC and Mall of America; maybe they need to smooth out some rough edges. That's something I'm sure the mall will take up with TLC.

TLC calls it "Reality TV." Realisticly it's probably only 50% reality. There are scripted parts of the show. Cut the Security Department some slack, they know what they're doing when it comes to keeping the mall safe. I'm sure you'd be just as impressed as I was - when I was there. They'd be there to back you up with no questions asked if you needed it. We're all fighting for the same cause. 

Lieutenant leo07
Minnesota


----------



## 263FPD

www.mallofamerica.com

Actually, Pretty impressive. I take it, Leo7, you work there?


----------



## leo07

At one time... Just wanted to say my peace. They're not trying to make it a stupid Paul Blart: Mall cop thing (although the timing might make one think so).


----------



## 263FPD

leo07 said:


> At one time... Just wanted to say my peace. They're not trying to make it a stupid Paul Blart: Mall cop thing (although the timing might make one think so).


Well, I don't know about that. Their other LE oriented shows are kind of "Stank"


----------



## fra444

Leo that first post is FAAAR too long for me to read but I must say if this show involves our friend Snipe YOUR COMPLETELY WRONG!!! And heres a question for ya, if they are so highly trained and take action as you say DO THEY HAVE CHAPTER 90 POWERS?!?!?!

Snipe I swear to God if I see you on TV I'm gonna out you!!!!


----------



## L4G81

http://www.thecomedynerds.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/mall_cop1.jpg


----------



## 263FPD

You did say "Fast"


----------



## SinePari

leo07 said:


> We're all fighting for the same cause.


Watching hotties on the CCTV?


----------



## Guest

Oh boy..............


----------



## Hush

leo07 said:


> Some of the actual security measures you can see when you go there include a K-9 division, both interior and exterior patrolling officer as well as a bike patrol program, you might see a plain clothes Risk Assessment Mitigation (counter-terrorism) division. Yes, they do have Segway's (so do a lot of Police Departments). They have security measures around the mall that mirror those you might see in any international airport.
> 
> Minnesota


Haven't seen the show yet. Do they carry guns? Because without, the above is absolutely useless.


----------



## Guest

USMCMP5811 said:


> Screw my job at SixFlags, I want to be on the job at
> MallOfAmerica.


Road Trip ?????

Hush, you stuttering prick. Now go home and get your fucking shinebox !!!!!


----------



## Hush

Ha! My internet is screwy I must have hit the reply button a few times. Ill clean that up, lest I get taken for a ride in the trunk of a '68 Grand Prix!


----------



## Guest

Hush said:


> Ha! My internet is screwy I must have hit the reply button a few times. Ill clean that up, lest I get taken for a ride in the trunk of a '68 Grand Prix!


hahahahaha

If one more letter from this kids school goes to his house....... BAM. Right in the oven you go. *Understand*????


----------



## rg1283

I remember watching something years ago about Mall of America Security. They are = to a Campus Police Department with Firearms. I remember reading or hearing about it. I don't think ALL of the officers carry firearms. I think Mall of America also has officers who are lock and key Security only.


----------



## 94c

If my department had to live up to those standards, there would be no cops.


----------



## LGriffin

This all sounds great, but I just saw on The Soup that TLC also has a show about wackjobs who raise monkey babies as their children. One hoop even called a psychic to ascertain whether her monkey baby ingested her thyroid medication...
My point is that I have _finally_ found my new calling as a psychic specializing in monkey babies. Hey, I didn't have enough hash marks to be a masscops moderator so it's come to this.;-) Should any of you have any issues with your monkey babies or other family pets, please feel free to pm me and I will channel their responses. My fee is $200 per reading, but I will gladly provide a courtesy 10% "friend discount."


----------



## grn3charlie

Sniper said:


> Road Trip ?????
> 
> Hush, you stuttering prick. Now go home and get your fucking shinebox !!!!!





Hush said:


> Ha! My internet is screwy I must have hit the reply button a few times. Ill clean that up, lest I get taken for a ride in the trunk of a '68 Grand Prix!


Unbelieveable, I'm reading these Goodfella's references and what is on tv right now? No, not a Bronx Tale. Goodfellas.

There was nuttin we could do. He's gone and dat's dat.


----------



## SinePari

grn3charlie said:


> Unbelieveable, I'm reading these Goodfella's references and what is on tv right now? No, not *a Bronx Tale*. Goodfellas.
> 
> There was nuttin we could do. He's gone and dat's dat.


_Saddest thing in the world is wasted talent._


----------



## Nuke_TRT

All right so he got shot in the foot, what is it a big fuckin' deal?


----------



## Hush

Not to hijack, but since this has turned into a Goodfellas thread:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NIg4jWt4Fqw"]YouTube- The Goodfellas Re-cut[/nomedia]


----------



## jedediah1

But now the guy's gotta come up with Paulie's money every week no matter what.
Business bad? 
Fuck you, pay me. 
Oh, you had a fire? 
Fuck you, pay me. 
Place got hit by lightning huh? 
Fuck you, pay me


----------



## NotaMallCop

Wow just got home on R&R from afghanistan and this show is on comparing soldiers to these people.......i would LOVE to see them over there. was so pissed off i just thought i would try and find a website and post lol.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

NotaMallCop said:


> Wow just got home on R&R from afghanistan and this show is on comparing soldiers to these people.......i would LOVE to see them over there. was so pissed off i just thought i would try and find a website and post lol.


Thank you for your service brother,enjoy your leave and stay safe the rest of your tour.
I dont watch tv for that very reason...it just fry's brain cells.


----------



## MetrowestPD

NotaMallCop said:


> Wow just got home on R&R from afghanistan and this show is on comparing soldiers to these people.......i would LOVE to see them over there. was so pissed off i just thought i would try and find a website and post lol.


Thanks for your service. Keep safe


----------



## Guest

NotaMallCop said:


> Wow just got home on R&R from afghanistan and *this show is on comparing soldiers to these people*.......i would LOVE to see them over there. was so pissed off i just thought i would try and find a website and post lol.


Welcome, and thanks for your service.

Have you ever patrolled Fast Food Alley? It's the real deal bro... for REALZ.


----------



## 263FPD

5-0 said:


> Welcome, and thanks for your service.
> 
> Have you ever patrolled Fast Food Alley? It's the real deal bro... for REALZ.


Mall War is Hell. Life and death decisions "KFC, Wendy's, or TacoBell" People coming at you assaulting you with "Would you like fries with that?" "Shall I super-size it for just another 99 cents?"










If you squint your eyes hard enough, it sort of does look like Kabul, doesn't it.


----------



## Hush

263FPD said:


> Mall War is Hell. Life and death decisions "KFC, Wendy's, or TacoBell" People coming at you assaulting you with "Would you like fries with that?" "Shall I super-size it for just another 99 cents?"


Be Polite, Be Professional, have a plan to wipe the chin of everyone you meet.


----------



## 263FPD




----------



## Leibesvisitation bitte?

:kiss: *I live in MN and I think it's a silly thing they are doing! But its always fun looking at you men in your uniforms*


----------



## 263FPD

USMCMP5811 said:


> I actually watched part of the show last night thinking I'd see Snipers big TV debut. All I saw was a bunch of whackers.


Please tell me it's On Demand, I must see this Fuckery with my own eyes.


----------



## VelvetSnow

Ha, that show. I heard one of my managers was on it. I was going to be on it too, but didn't sign the release. The cops at the mall have become strict about having a mall badge while you're in the back cooridors.


----------



## Rammstein142

ok seriously why we gotta talk crap about mall cops, i work security for a mall, along with two other police officers, and a retired lapd chief, so why we gotta bash us and talk crap, it pays our bills, and its a job, yea soo what its policing lil kids at the mall, or helpin grandma across the street, atleast we have the respect to wear the stupid hat, and help the lady across the street. we know we look stupid but so what, who cares, we do our job, and people are actually glad were there! when theres a fight goin on in the parking lot and some kid is gettin his ass kicked, were there before the police breaking the stuff up! we dont bash police or any other line of work! so why bash us, were just like everyone else working a job, and tryin to get a foot in the door to work for a police department! all im sayin is work our job,we take crap all day, and still somehow put that stupid hat on the next day and do it all over again! lets stop the bashing and get over it! were doin our job just like you, and someone has to do it!


----------



## MetrowestPD

Rammstein142 said:


> ok seriously why we gotta talk crap about mall cops, i work security for a mall, along with two other police officers, and a retired lapd chief, so why we gotta bash us and talk crap, it pays our bills, and its a job, yea soo what its policing lil kids at the mall, or helpin grandma across the street, atleast we have the respect to wear the stupid hat, and help the lady across the street. we know we look stupid but so what, who cares, we do our job, and people are actually glad were there! when theres a fight goin on in the parking lot and some kid is gettin his ass kicked, were there before the police breaking the stuff up! we dont bash police or any other line of work! so why bash us, were just like everyone else working a job, and tryin to get a foot in the door to work for a police department! all im sayin is work our job,we take crap all day, and still somehow put that stupid hat on the next day and do it all over again! lets stop the bashing and get over it! were doin our job just like you, and someone has to do it!


I've had too many drinks to respond to this, but I still can spell and use proper grammer.


----------



## 7costanza

> grammer.


hahahahah maybe not


----------



## 263FPD

_*Dear Ramrod142, please consider the following;*
_*
" i work security for a mall, along with two other police officers"

 So are you a Police Officer or a Guard?

 "atleast we have the respect to wear the stupid hat"*

*What?

 "we know we look stupid but so what, who cares, we do our job, and people are actually glad were there! "*

*Clowns look stupid too and people are glad that they are there for the entertainment value*

_*" so why bash us, were just like everyone else working a job, and tryin to get a foot in the door to work for a police department! all im sayin is work our job,we take crap all day, and still somehow put that stupid hat on the next day and do it all over again! lets stop the bashing and get over it! were doin our job just like you, and someone has to do it!*"_

*Get over yourself, people are here to have fun,and even poke fun at each other. If you can't handle a little ribbing, you should go find another site. Also, if you want to be taken seriously, try using the shift key for CAPS, and maybe a spell checker function once in a while or do you not have to type incident reports on your JOB? By the way, I hear Six Flags are looking for a supervisor, looking at your post, you are more then qualified. Stay safe on those mean Mall walkways*, _*brother*, _*and keep your "stupid" hat in the press when not on top of your dome.*


----------



## kwflatbed

Mall cops please sign in here:
Members Only Page


----------



## Guest

The show wasn't as bad as I thought, mostly lost kids and the planning for a teeny bopper star. Big storm approaching, teenage girls sobbing because they showed up to late to see the star, pissed of mothers because their daughters are whinning. One good looking male security (Hollywood) that flirts with sales girls. I think I'll stick with the women of broward county.


----------



## tsunami

i just loveeeeeeeeeeee this thread!


----------



## j809

Why are they called COPS? Thank god for the real PD that is there to wipe their ass.


----------



## kwflatbed

New season more fruitcakes.


----------



## rg1283

Mall Cops: Mall of America: Black Friday : Video : TLC

Okay, if you served in the military and want to wear your military ribbons that is cool.

I must have confused it with another mall, there is another large mall that has an armed police department in America somewhere, they were on TV about 15 years ago or so.

These Mall of America People obviously aren't police officers and they do not carry firearms, (which is pretty foolish, I mean its the LARGEST mall in the world, then again MGH Police one of the best hospitals in the world don't carry fire arms either) they look like Providence Place Security, the only difference it the baton and extra crap on on the bat belt. I would assume that security guards in MN have the power to detain someone who is shop lifting or breaking an obvious law in front of them.

I couldn't watch anymore of it. It brought back horrifying memories of working 1 Christmas Season at the Shops at Blackstone the people who own that place have no clue security wise. There wasn't even a hired detail nor any form of security or police at 0430 on black friday. The local sector car had to come up.

---------- Post added at 22:07 ---------- Previous post was at 21:41 ----------

I found a you tube video of the armed mall police!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RlCMxAaXf2U"]YouTube- Commando: Mall Fight[/nomedia]


----------



## APD61

Be careful of some of these reality shows. TruTV has taken what were initially actual filming of real things and then made fake scenarios later. That party police was real and then turned fake. The idiots repossesing the cars on the other show is all staged.


----------



## j809

Those ribbons I do not believe are military ribbons. I mean one of the young girls had more ribbons on than a 20 year veteran. I think it's a ribbon for so many door checks, 1,000,000 detex round completed, etc.


----------



## k12kop

I don't even think I'm going to bother watching the show. But this thread is up to Masscops standards!


----------

